# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Ballen

## dennis24

Hallo,
Heb een vraagje,
Gister voelde ik aan mijn ballen en kwam erachter dat mijn linker bal
heel anders voelde als de rechter.
Bij deze lijkt het of op mijn bal iets heel groots zachts zit ik durf hier
niet mee naar de dokter!
Weet iemand of dit normaal is ?
En ik had gister ook ineens heel pijn in mijn linker bal zelfs toen ik zat maar na 5 minuten was dat gevoel weer weg.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## franton

Hoi,

Wat stom van je zeg,als je twijfelt ga als de bliksem naar je huiarts,voor hem hoef je je eigen niet te schamen,dus vlug een afspraak maken.

Ton

----------


## otrivinjunk

sluit me helemaal bij franton aan. heb zelf ook een hele tijd lopen tobben voor ik naar mijn huisarts durfde. nergens voor nodig. je krijgt dan zekerheid en als het niets ernstig is geeft dat ook weer rust.

----------


## u275379

Geen enkele reden tot ongerustheid. Spreek van ondervinding. Waarschijlijk onschuldig kistje; laten weghalen, enkele dagen ongemak en het is vergeten.Niet wachten! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## u275379

Kan het soms geen teken zijn van een laterale liesbreuk?
Spreek er mer je arts over.

----------


## dennis24

volgens mij zei hij ook zoiets maar ik moet er alsnog even een scan van laten maken dan weten we precies wat het is.
maar zou iemand mij uit kunnen leggen wat een laterale liesbreuk is??

----------


## u275379

> volgens mij zei hij ook zoiets maar ik moet er alsnog even een scan van laten maken dan weten we precies wat het is.
> maar zou iemand mij uit kunnen leggen wat een laterale liesbreuk is??


Laterale liesbreuk: een darmlis volgt de zaadstreng en kan alzo afdalen tot in het scrotum. Enkel operatief te verhelpen

----------


## dennis24

De echo is gemaakt en het is een spatader in de balzak :S hieronder meer informatie jullie bedankt voor jullie aandacht Gr. Dennis
http://www.erasmusmc.nl/content/pati...erinbalzak.htm

----------


## pilvraagjes

Fijn dat je weet wat het is, en volgens mij is dit ook wel prima op te lossen!

----------

